# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Hinges for plywood case ?

## gpkennedy

Hi Folks, I am trying to attatch a hinged lid to a plywood box. The ply is 9mm as shown in the pic. Normal butt hinges would be difficult to screw into the plywood because of the material and the depth. I am looking for hinges that can use a small bolt and attatch through the ply rather than screws. Any ideas?

----------


## stevoh741

Bit of piano hinge should sort that. Still need a short screw but given there will be a few along the lenght would do the trick IMO

----------


## Lawriet

Have you thought of using blind rivets to attach the hinges to the plywood since it is only 9mm thick - you could also add an extra plate on the off side - and the whole thing would come in less then 12mm (1/2 inch) thick - a blind rivet would be able to grip that

----------


## Moondog55

Or add a batten of 20mm hardwood/pine to screw into.
A batten along the edges would add longevity to the box in any instance, I have used the flat with rounded edges ( can't remember the technical name for this profile ) on ply to do just this when I made my tool box.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Binding bolt?

----------


## Moondog55

Also called "Chicago screws" ??
4mm T-nuts would also work well  https://www.bolt.com.au/316-bsw-nuts...d-p-14955.html

----------


## gpkennedy

Thanks for your suggestions. I have almost finished the box. It is my first attempt.
If I make another one I will design it so that I can use stronger hinges. It is a present of a cigar box guitar for my son.

----------


## Moondog55

NICE!!
Very nice indeed, box is almost as good as the present, the words "Instant family heirloom" come to mind

----------

